# Missive Oil Leak after PCV Retrofit kit



## Ifitzwater90 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi all First post to the forum. My wife's car is a 2011 Cruze 1.4 Auto. Last night I did the Manifold Check valve kit by XtremeRevolution. I used every component and followed the directions/Photos perfectly. I also installed a new Valve cover with gasket due to a failed pcv valve and torqued it following the torque sequence. I have a new pcv corrugated hose on order but have not received it yet. After the repair and clearing the CEL. I am still getting codes P1101, P0171 & P0106. But more importantly I am leaking oil really bad. There is oil all over the lower cradle on the passenger side, Oil all over the back of the oil pan, Oil dripping off the oil pan, Oil on the new Valve Cover. I had my wife idle and rev the car while I checked with a flashlight all around the valve cover ( my second time changing so I am experienced with how it seals and torque specs etc) I cannot locate the source. I have the car in the garage on ramps right now and am going to try and locate the source of the leak. Could the retrofit kit cause it to leak? Could R/R of the manifold cause a leak? I am open to any input.

Thanks,
Isaac


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

A few things to consider:

1. Did you replace the valve cover recently? If so, did you use sealer on the gap between the cylinder head and the timing cover? 
2. Did you totally block off the PCV path between the PCV runner and the corrugated hose? 
3. Is the check valve at the turbo inlet locked/closed? See this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html

The retrofit doesn't cause this leak. I've shipped 285 of these retrofit kits and people don't report massive leaks. There's something else going on with the engine that needs to be addressed.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Also did you put the check valve in the right way round?.. It needs to flow towards the throttle body using the arrow on the side of the valve.

I too have just installed the kit and there is no way in can cause the oil leak unless the valve is stuck closed or in backwards.

You might be able to reach in under the manifold and pull off the flex hose to the valve, then attach a long 1/4" hose to the valve.. you can then blow in the long tube to make sure the valve is flowing air TOWARDs the throttle body.

If you can't get flow then pull the vlave out by dropping the throttle body (might even be able to do it without removing the TB in a pinch).


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

It is very, very easy to catch the valve cover gasket on something and pull it out of the groove while trying to install a new valve cover, BTDT, had to replace the gasket a second time. This is probably your oil leak.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes I would agree with this.. Mine leaked like a sieve after I replaced it and I have been a DIY mechanic for almost 40 years! Even if the cover moves sideways a little while your lining it up it can pull the gasket out of the groove in the cover. A mechanic friend of mine glues his gaskets into the cover with a rubber trim cement stuff to prevent this.


----------



## Ifitzwater90 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank You for the responses and sorry for the delayed reply guys, I run a small tool company and we are currently getting ready for shows and trying to film for a Discovery Channel "Show" all while trying to run day to day operations. 

I replaced the Valve cover with a new gasket, The gasket had torn during install which had caused the oil leak. I installed a new gasket with Black RTV sealer on the front and rear Engine/Timing Cover and tightened down to 71 In-lb. I also replaced the Corrugated Hose from the turbo to the Manifold since mine had a small crack near the turbo. XtremeRevolution This kit was a well put together kit with easy to follow directions and photos. No complaints here. I followed each direction and refereed to the photo which was very helpful. The check valve was installed with the arrow facing the same direction as in the photo.

*Update* Replaced the valve cover and valve cover gasket,
Replaced the Corrugated hose from turbo to manifold
Installed XtremeRevolutions retrofit kit.

I am currently down from Three codes to One code, PO171. Wife says car lacks power and runs rough. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Isaac


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just did XRs PCV mod last weekend , very comprehensive kit and its working fine. There are a lot of tricky connections when pulling the intake Mani off. Double ck ALL your connections especially the vac hose under the manifold, the EVAP and Brake Booster hose by pulling up on the connectors, same with the Corrugated pcv hose. Make sure the BNR is pointing the right way...as the seal must mate with the TB. Also I changed my intake manifold seal as it had several flat spots (85,000mi) If any of these connections are not secure it will run rough.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Sounds like you still have an intake leak somewhere.

Take a propane torch and while its idling blow the propane around all your connections.. Just a little.. too much and it its a fire hazard. Eventually the unburnt propane will get sucked in through the leak and the engine RPMs will jump up.. Thats the source of the leak.


----------

